# Newbie 2 forums thinking of modifying a 180sx / 240sx



## IM 2fst4u (Feb 2, 2004)

sup peoples i have plans 2 make my first car a 180sx or 240 depending where u r from. ive got my heart set on an s15 front end 2 start with and p1 racing rims off an r34 gtr, but 2 and more powerful go 2 my soon 2 b SWEEET ride i wanna know if any1 has done a conversion 2 RB26 AWD mechanicals, please dont steal my idea im trying for originality, im not sure if the rb26 has been done b4 but if it hasnt i wanna b the first at leats in my county (australia) any info would b appreciated dont worry about the rest of the car ive already worked that out except i want a wide body kit or the s15 bomex kit with flares


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

me-->







<--you

maybe joel can help you out


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Someone please ring a bell. this has to be a joke.. ding ding ding! we got another s15 converter! As far as originality, the RB26DETT has been put into a 180sx many times already. It's still original, but not exactly ground breaking if that's what you were hoping for. I think some of the first people to do that swap was the aussies. Don't believe me? Look on this page... It's there. As far as the front end conversion there is a company that sells it for around $2,000 USD, or $2,625 AUD. Do a search on here to find out where exactly


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> please dont steal my idea im trying for originality, im not sure if the rb26 has been done b4 but if it hasnt i wanna b the first at leats in my county (australia)


talk to nizmodore.. i bet he has already seen it sucks to be you heres an idea though put a B18 in ur 240.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> talk to nizmodore.. i bet he has already seen it sucks to be you heres an idea though put a B18 in ur 240.


what's a B18? :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Underground Cosworth motor duh!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Underground Cosworth motor duh!



what's it doing underground? :fluffy:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

IM2fast4U u are an :dumbass: good luck on doing it AWD :loser:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> what's it doing underground? :fluffy:


LMAO, I don't know why, but that was just soooo hilarious to me. Nice one! :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> LMAO, I don't know why, but that was just soooo hilarious to me. Nice one! :thumbup:


i have been in a vey odd mood lately as you most likely have noticed. i think it's cuz this forum has nothing to do with tech stuff so it's basically a big free-for-all. i like it tho, it's hella fun!


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

and now i can see how you guys can make a person leave after there first post


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nomellocreampig said:


> and now i can see how you guys can make a person leave after there first post


well you are 48 posts late. you must not be the sharpest tool in the toolbox.






:cheers:


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

haha nope


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's up to 54 now..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

actaully 55


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

you guys owant me to make a thread for everytime i post you can say 55 and up


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nomellocreampig said:


> you guys owant me to make a thread for everytime i post you can say 55 and up


ooooh!!!! 57!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loser:


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

so then i guess when i have 700 post ill be a winner.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

IM 2fst4u said:


> sup peoples i have plans 2 make my first car a 180sx or 240 depending where u r from. ive got my heart set on an s15 front end 2 start with and p1 racing rims off an r34 gtr, but 2 and more powerful go 2 my soon 2 b SWEEET ride i wanna know if any1 has done a conversion 2 RB26 AWD mechanicals, please dont steal my idea im trying for originality, im not sure if the rb26 has been done b4 but if it hasnt i wanna b the first at leats in my county (australia) any info would b appreciated dont worry about the rest of the car ive already worked that out except i want a wide body kit or the s15 bomex kit with flares


I thought they spoke English in Australia. It hurts my head to read that.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nomellocreampig said:


> so then i guess when i have 700 post ill be a winner.


nah, you'll still be a loser. :fluffy:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

IM 2fst4u said:


> sup peoples i have plans 2 make my first car a 180sx or 240 depending where u r from. ive got my heart set on an s15 front end 2 start with and p1 racing rims off an r34 gtr, but 2 and more powerful go 2 my soon 2 b SWEEET ride i wanna know if any1 has done a conversion 2 RB26 AWD mechanicals, please dont steal my idea im trying for originality, im not sure if the rb26 has been done b4 but if it hasnt i wanna b the first at leats in my county (australia) any info would b appreciated dont worry about the rest of the car ive already worked that out except i want a wide body kit or the s15 bomex kit with flares


R34 rims are not P1's

You will need to do a 5 stud conversion on the 180sx to fit R34 rims

AWD - you will never have enough money

RB26 in 180 - There is one just completed by C-Red in Perth, another on the way using an R34 RB26

Speak english - you are embarrassing


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

sorry, dont wanna say anything, it wont let me just rid this post, oh well. :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> you are embarrassing


 :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

am3r1<a pwns yuo


----------

